# List your top 5 movies and be PSYCHOANALYZED!



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

Let's play a game!

Tell me your top 5 favorite movies of all time and I will give a brief psychoanalytical interpretation of your choices.

It will be partly serious and partly exaggerated for comic effect.

*Example:*

*You like:*
1. Planes,Trains,and Automobiles
2. Braveheart
3. The Wedding Singer
4. E.T.
5. Forrest Gump

*My analysis:*
Friends and family are very important to you, and people say you have a great big heart--Which more than makes up for your peanut-sized brain.:tongue:

OH COME ON--You KNOW you want to try it!

And just to be fair--Here's MY list for YOU to analyze:

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Naked Lunch
3. The Exorcist
4. Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory
5. Pink Floyd's The Wall

GO!


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

You like to sing "I'm Singing In the Rain" while being tied to your bed. You like bugs for some reason.

1. Schlinder's List
2. Hangover
3. 500 Days of Summer


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

The serious and solemn part of life interests you, while you still have time for the fun and playful side of life.

*Favorites*
1. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
2. Casablanca (1942)
3. Lost in Translation (2003)
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
5. Groundhog Day (1993)


----------



## Keg (Jun 4, 2010)

*1. American Beauty
2. Goodfellas 
3. Rushmore
4. Fight Club
5. Platoon*


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

pretty.Odd said:


> You like to sing "I'm Singing In the Rain" while being tied to your bed. You like bugs for some reason.


So true.

But you weren't very snarky about my choices, so I feel like I should go easy on you.



> 1. Schlinder's List
> 2. Hangover
> 3. 500 Days of Summer


You are fun and tender-hearted, and something of a romantic.
You also like to get drunk and obsess about your ex, who you met in a concentration camp. :laughing:


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

xezene said:


> The serious and solemn part of life interests you, while you still have time for the fun and playful side of life.


Very good analysis.

But you didn't use any sarcasm, so I feel like I should be nice....

But I'm gonna be snarky anyway! :tongue:



> *Favorites*
> 1. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
> 2. Casablanca (1942)
> 3. Lost in Translation (2003)
> ...


You want to travel and seek adventure in exotic locales. Too bad you live in your parents' basement sniffing glue all day.


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

Keg said:


> *
> 1. American Beauty
> 2. Goodfellas
> 3. Rushmore
> ...


You have an offbeat sense of humor. And though you tend to be calm and low-key, you can be quite adventurous.

You also have a twisted criminal mind. You make Dexter look like Mr. Rogers.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Fight Club
Mulholland Drive
V For Vendetta
Memento
The Dark Knight


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Fight Club
> Mulholland Drive
> V For Vendetta
> Memento
> The Dark Knight


You are edgy and cool. People admire your excellent taste in art, fashion, music, and film.

You have no scruples, however, and sometimes masturbate to farm animal porn.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

ONLY 5 movies? Wow. Umm, lets try this... 

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Grandma's Boy
3. V for Vendetta 
4. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
5. 10 Things I Hate About You


I'm gonna have to do another. Five just isn't enough! :tongue:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Phantom of the Opera
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Mean Girls
500 Days of Summer
The Notebook (yep, willing to admit it)


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

1. V For Vendetta.
2. Sin City.
3. The Matrix.
4. 300.
5. American History X.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Fight Club
Donnie Darko
I.Q.
Felicity: An American Girl Adventure
Despicable Me


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> 1. Dirty Dancing
> 2. Grandma's Boy
> 3. V for Vendetta
> 4. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> 5. 10 Things I Hate About You


You are flexible and you have a very open mind.

Unfortunately, there's no limit to the paltry trash it absorbs. :tongue:


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Phantom of the Opera
> Forgetting Sarah Marshall
> Mean Girls
> 500 Days of Summer
> The Notebook (yep, willing to admit it)


You are a true romantic, and you are very appealing to the opposite sex--which is difficult to determine since you have both male and female reproductive organs.

Bonus points for admitting you like "The Notebook." Like Dr. Phil always says: "You can't change what you don't acknowledge."


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> 1. V For Vendetta.
> 2. Sin City.
> 3. The Matrix.
> 4. 300.
> 5. American History X.


You are clever and charming, in an offbeat kind of way.

Unfortunately, you belong to a gang of pissed off misfits who are plotting to blow up a church.


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

Nomenclature said:


> Fight Club
> Donnie Darko
> I.Q.
> Felicity: An American Girl Adventure
> Despicable Me


You are dramatic and full of life, and possess a very active imagination.

Unfortunately, nobody believes that you had a threesome with Brad Pitt and Jake Gyllenhaal. 

There is a white, padded cell you will eventually call "home"--where SOMEONE will probably buy your bulls***


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

The Matrix
V for Vendetta
Merlin
LOTR
Shuan of the Dead



Wonkavision said:


> Unfortunately, you belong to a gang of pissed off misfits who are plotting to blow up a church.


Unfortunately? That sounds like fun! :tongue:


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

geGamedev said:


> The Matrix
> V for Vendetta
> Merlin
> LOTR
> ...


You're a clever little monkey, and people admire your ingenuity.

You are also in the gang of pissed off misfits who are plotting to blow up a church--but on the "Big Day" you will accidentally pack your enormous collection of dildos instead of the sticks of dynamite.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Kill Bill vol. 2
4. Kill Bill vol. 1
5. The Third Man


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

As of now...

- Being John Malkovich
- Trainspotting
- Ghost World
- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
- Children of Men

Hmmm... :tongue:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

1. You've got mail
2. The Love Letter (1999)
3. Shrek 4
4. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
5. Harry Potter Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

1. The Green Mile
2. Powder
3. The Road
4. Edward scissorhands
5. Water World


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

/walks over to Wankavision and looks deep into his soul.. and then hands him a speedily written note that says... 

1. Somewhere In Time
2. Meet Joe Black
3. The War
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. It's A Wonderful Life

Ok... give it your best shot... :tongue:


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ooh, this sounds fun. :happy:

1. Howl's Moving Castle

2. Office Space

3. Brotherhood of the Wolf

4. The Green Mile

5. The Care Bears Movie 2: A New Generation (childhood nostalgia ftw!)


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know most of the movies you listed, but I'll give it a try...
You have a childlike spirit and are kind-hearted in the most sweet way. You like it a bit childish at times, and you all are candy. You like fantasy and moving away from reality for a time.

1.V for Vendetta
2.Little Miss Sunshine
3.Juno
4.Atonement
5.Mean girls

just 5? seriously?


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

confusedone said:


> As of now...
> 
> - Being John Malkovich
> - Trainspotting
> ...


You like shooting up smack while trying to mate with one of the nurses at the mental health facility. Your excuse is that you're trying to save the human race.


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange
Donnie Darko
Mulholland Drive
Blue Velvet
Inception


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Wonkavision said:


> You are flexible and you have a very open mind.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no limit to the paltry trash it absorbs. :tongue:


I'm sorry, I just feel cheated. I think you've given me the shortest analyzing session so far! :crying: I demand a lengthier, more thought out one!  


And while we're at it: 

1. The Green Mile
2. Blade Runner
3. Lion King
4. Office Space
5. P.S. I Love You


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

The Emperor's New Groove (admittedly)
Stripes
Eagle Eye
Sherlock Holmes
Inception


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

1. The Lord of the Rings
2. Amadeus
3. Pirates of the Caribbean I
4. National Treasure
5. Inception


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

- The Mirrormask
- Natural Born Killers
- The Lord of the Rings
- The Believer
- Afterschool


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

- Lost in Translation
- American Beauty
- Kill Bill
- Mulholland Drive
- Synechdoche, NY


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

1. Summer Wars
2. The Road to El Dorado
3. Mulan
4. Hercules
5. Into the Woods (this totally counts as a movie shhh)


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

1. Boondock Saints
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hangover
4. Dark Knight
5. Matrix


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Garden State
2. Fight Club
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. How To Train Your Dragon
5. The Bourne Series


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Off the top of my head, no particular order:

1. Dazed and Confused
2. Up in Smoke
3. Spirited Away
4. The Wall
5. 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

WTF? No-one's analyzing anymore. 

^You're diverse and open minded. You met an Asian man and because he peepee was so small you got bored quickly and had to watch films with him wherein he showed you some awesome movies and you fell in love them (instead of him). He ran out of films to show you so you dumped him, 33 days ago after he found out his mother died. You knew this, but you still did it because your grandmother neglected you as a child so you now lack empathy. 

1. Kill Bill.
2. Edward Scissor Hands.
3. South Park Movie.
4. Butterfly Effect.
5. Couch Carter.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Off the top of my head, no particular order:
> 
> 1. Dazed and Confused
> 2. Up in Smoke
> ...


I will analyze my buddy up north! It seems that you want to prevent glaucoma.


----------



## Wonkavision (Apr 18, 2009)

Essay said:


> 1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
> 2. Pulp Fiction
> 3. Kill Bill vol. 2
> 4. Kill Bill vol. 1
> 5. The Third Man


You are flexible and open-minded, and have eclectic taste in art, music, and film. 

Sometimes you want to commit heinous acts of violence against people who offend your sensibilities, but ultimately you are a conflict avoidant sissy with one testicle. :tongue:


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> Terminator 2
> Donnie Darko
> American Beauty
> American Psycho
> GoodFellas


I thought you would have picked Silence of the Lambs? If you're not I will! It's a great flick.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

The Matrix
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Fight Club
Immortal Beloved
John Adams(HBO-I Think It a film.)
(HM:Taxi Driver,The Godfather PT.II)


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> The Matrix
> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
> Fight Club
> Immortal Beloved
> ...


I liked that you picked John Adams, I love historical films especially American history from the Revolutionary War - the Civil War period. I think it was PBS that did this awesome bit on Thomas Jefferson, and a lot of it was about his relationship with John Adams and how though they opposed each other on many issues, they still respected one another. I only wish politicians these days could be half of those great men. Nobody respects anyone anymore.

Btw, is this John Adam's film have Paul Giamatti in the starring role? If so I think I remember when it came out on HBO.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

1. American History X
2. Fight Club
3. Space Jam
4. Free Willy
5. This is England

C'mon people don't forget the purpose of the thread. Psychoanalyze the person above you!


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought wonkavision was gonna analyze us don't know why xDD


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

themartyparade said:


> 1. American History X
> 2. Fight Club
> 3. Space Jam
> 4. Free Willy
> ...


empathetic hard-ass with a cryptic sense of humour..idk ?


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhh, i am such a fail right now x( 

we'll just call me an empty box because i have no movies to list .__.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Since this thread didn't work out how he intended it I'm going to re-do it in the game thread : )

because it's too hard for ONE person to do all the psychanalyzing


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone should close this thread :mellow:


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

1. Silence of the lambs
2. Emperor's new groove/Moana/Aladdin/princess and the frog/big hero 6/mulan/tangled (Disney collection)
3. Clueless/mean girls
4. Spirited away
5. The starving games
I love movies


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

themartyparade said:


> 1. American History X
> 2. Fight Club
> 3. Space Jam
> 4. Free Willy
> ...


You enjoy movies with the characters overcoming systematic challenges/a large overlying concept, and ones filled with brave people. You are heroic and altruistic

(Idk what I'm doing, this is likely inaccurate.)


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

These are movies I find myself going back to watch again and again.


Silence of the lambs
Blue is the warmest color
Under the Skin
The Lords of Salem
Mr. Nobody
I want to add a scanner darkly even though that's 6 because that movie is brilliant

so you like a lot of upbeat happy feel good movies. You're generally a hopeful and optimistic person. you do like thrillers, darker movies but ultimately you prefer to live on the brighter side of life. 

or perhaps you're desperately sad and cling to these movies in particular when you feel down.


eh?


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

2001: A Space Odyssey
The Godfather
The Graduate
Citizen Kane
The Apartment


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm not huge into movies but in no particular order...

Pan's Labyrinth
The Aviator
It's Such a Beautiful Day
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> 1. Inception
> 2. Seven
> 3. A Scanner Darkly
> 4. Waking Life
> 5. Fight Club


You forgot to do the psychoanalysis

Based on the movies you seem quite easygoing "on the outside" with more serious undertones, I'd type you as ISTP or INTP, or actually XXTP.

My favourites: (not in order)
1. The Cider House Rules
2. What's eating Gilbert Grape?
3. The Lord of the Rings
4. Girl, interrupted
5. Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Back to the Future
Kill Bill Vols 1/2
Blade Runner
Beauty and the Beast
Princess Bride
Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Godfather 1 and 2
Snatch
Eraserhead
Deadpool

Honorable mention: Jacob's Ladder


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

BlackDog said:


> Back to the Future
> Kill Bill Vols 1/2
> Blade Runner
> Beauty and the Beast
> ...


Hmmm, four of the six (aside from Kill Bill and Blade Runner) seem like "comfort movies" that are escapist and remind people of particular times and places. That might imply Si/that you are somewhat of a traditionalist, but you are an INTJ so that's way off. Nearly all of them aside from Blade Runner contain humor as a significant element, so I guess you like to laugh. A significant number are also visually striking (Kill Bill, Blade Runner, Beauty and the Beast for its hand-dram animation) which shows the strength of your inferior Se. All of them take place in a fantastical world that is not at all like the real one, so you have an imagination and well developed Ni. Maybe you don't like the way the world actually is very much. I think that's all I've got.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

American Beauty.
Leon the Professional.
Todo sobre mi madre (all about my mother).
Pierrot le fou.
The hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------

